# Modeling the FI SSD



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

My buddy is going to be using one of the FI SSD 12's in a ported box. I was curious what WinISD recommends for these parameters. Thanks!

SSD12

DUAL 2

Fs: 26.3 Hz
Re:1.5 Ohms/coil
Qms: 4.71
Qes: .49
Qts: .44
Mms: 201g
Cms: 0.18mm/N
Sd: 480cm^2
Vas: 58.7 l
Spl: 85.3dB 1W/1m
Bl: 14.1 N/A
Xmax: 21mm
Rms: 800W
Sub OD: 12.500”
Cut ID: 11.125”
Mounting depth: 6.500”
Displacement: 0.14cuft


----------

